# The Chatroom?



## achilles95 (May 4, 2007)

How do I access the chatroom?


----------



## Kacey (May 4, 2007)

You can't; it hasn't been active (and therefore accessible) for some time - since well before I joined, certainly.


----------



## achilles95 (May 4, 2007)

Any reason?


----------



## Carol (May 4, 2007)

We don't have a chat room any more here. 

This thread, however, has basicall become a chat room, stop on in and say hi 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36320


----------



## Kacey (May 4, 2007)

achilles95 said:


> Any reason?



I'm not sure... it happened before I joined.  Still, as Carol said, The Last Person thread serves the same purpose.


----------



## achilles95 (May 4, 2007)

We should  persuade the admin to make a chatroom again.


----------



## theletch1 (May 4, 2007)

The chat room was rarely used as the work schedules of so many of our members varies so much and it took ALOT of work on Bob's part to keep it up and running.  It was nice chatting occasionally with the other members but I don't miss it.  Between PMs and several other rambling threads in the non-MA forums it doesn't really seem to be needed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

Short version, it was rarely used, and we had problems with security and abuse.  I've gone as far as buying a different program to use, but ran into alot of security issues with that one too. It's on my 'someday' list, when a secure program can be found and integrated with MT.


----------



## JBrainard (May 4, 2007)

Kacey said:


> The Last Person thread serves the same purpose.



Plus, The Last Person thread is a great place to be a post whore. Just ask Terry :lol:


----------



## MBuzzy (May 5, 2007)

I'd definately use the feature, but I understand not having it.  I'm in Korea, so there is no way that anyone would be there at the same time as me!


----------



## achilles95 (May 5, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I'd definately use the feature, but I understand not having it. I'm in Korea, so there is no way that anyone would be there at the same time as me!



You'd be surprised by how many insomniacs you'd encounter.:wink:


----------



## MBuzzy (May 5, 2007)

I'm surprised almost every day!


----------



## Carol (May 6, 2007)

We insomniacs love company


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Plus, The Last Person thread is a great place to be a post whore. Just ask Terry :lol:


 
Play nice now you to can become a post whore there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

Come to the Last Person Thread and there will be people to chat with!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 6, 2007)

I'm only an aspiring post whore - maybe we need a new group or banner or something....


----------

